# One for us women



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

He didn't like the casserole,
And he didn't like my cake:
He said my biscuits were too hard,
Not like his mother used to make.

I didn't perk the coffee right;
He didn't like the stew.
I didn't mend his socks,
The way his mother used to do.

I pondered for an answer;
I was looking for a clue
Then I turned and smacked the shit out of him;
Like his mother used to do!

I love a good poem, don't you?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tictacs (May 7, 2014)

being a guy, I don't tend to hear that many jokes women tell about men, and a poem is rare indeed. Thanks

we clearly are no so different....

Men: Men are vain and will check themselves out in a mirror.

Women: Are also Vain; they will check out their reflections in any shiny surface: mirrors, spoons, store windows, bald guys' heads.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

:lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## TTsOOOO (Jun 12, 2014)

Hilarious! :lol:


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)




----------

